# What is your DREAM Skiff?



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

If I had it my way I would probably say a Waterman for the skinny, a 22 Pathfinder for the Intercoastal and Bays, and a Contender with trips for the offshore. That should cover just about everything. As long as they are payed for I guess anything could be considered a dream boat for myself....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

He said dream skiff, not dream boat. Boat would be to broad as I would like about 6 total. 5 of them would be launched off the back of my megayacht. ;D

I've actually been thinking a lot on this subject in the last few days and I think for me it will be an FS17 (built by me) shrunk down 5% with a flat sheer, and a well designed functioning tunnel. Powered by a 40hp (not sure what make as I am warming to the idea of an ETEC, but love my yammi 4s), electric jack plate and ipilot trolling motor. Stay tuned for the build........in about 4 years.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

East Cape Lostmen!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

> He said dream skiff, not dream boat. Boat would be to broad as I would like about 6 total. 5 of them would be launched off the back of my megayacht.  ;D
> 
> I've actually been thinking a lot on this subject in the last few days and I think for me it will be an FS17 (built by me) shrunk down 5% with a flat sheer, and a well designed functioning tunnel. Powered by a 40hp (not sure what make as I am warming to the idea of an ETEC, but love my yammi 4s), electric jack plate and ipilot trolling motor. Stay tuned for the build........in about 4 years.


No derail just wanted to say that a 40 ETEC or 40 Yami 4 stroke would probably be way too heavy for a FS 17. 40 etec weighs 240 lbs. If you wanted to go with a 40 yfor the FS 17 you would probably need to look for something sub 200 lbs which would have to be on older 2 stroke motor. 

But anyway, my "dream" skiff/boat would probably be an East Cape Vantage w/ carbon kevlar upgrade, and 90 yami 2 stroke or 90 etec. IMO its an extremely versatile boat. Would give me a boat that can pole in sub 9" for flamingo, make longs runs accross Biscayne Bay when it gets rough, fish bridges and ocean side for tarpon in the keys, and fish government cut and haloucer cut at night for tarpon. Also gives you the ability for the occasional sand bar day with the gf and some friends. Also the occasional day off shore for possible dolphin or sail fish, or lobstering on the reefs. Even a possible Bimini crossing on a nice weekend. 

With the carbon kevlar package and the older 90 yami 2 stroke the boat would be extremely light for its size.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Willy roberts w julianne Hough as a mate


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

The Vantage is a nice boat for sure. I wouldn't put a 90 on it though. My dream boat as of right now is... Hells Bay Biscayne that is the ultimate versatile skiff poles like NO OTHER boat I have ever poled. Agile as can be and light! Plus takes the rough water like a much bigger boat! That dream may become a reality later this year! Fingers crossed!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> No derail just wanted to say that a 40 ETEC or 40 Yami 4 stroke would probably be way too heavy for a FS 17. 40 etec weighs 240 lbs. If you wanted to go with a 40 yfor the FS 17 you would probably need to look for something sub 200 lbs which would have to be on older 2 stroke motor.


I appreciate it, but I've done the research. There are multiple guys, including one of the owners of the company who are running 40's (both 2 and 4 stroke well over 200lbs) and they are happy with them. The guys running the smaller motors all seem to wish they went with something bigger. 
So I'm sticking with my dream of a 40hp, maybe even a 50hp if it's the same motor.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Changes about every three years.
Can you say "Next?"


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Me, I hope it's the boat I'm building right now because I'm already 500-600 hours into it!At this rate, if I was being paid $14 an hour to build I would have enough money to pay for most of a ECC caimen or Ankona copperhead by now. Those are my two favorite production boats...at the moment!

Anyway, yeah...I think my Osprey 18 with a tiller short shaft 40-50 tohatsu would be my dream skiff. More than likely, I'll settle for a 25 though.



> ...Stay tuned for the build........in about 4 years.


That's TOO long! the cat is out the bag...you must entertain us with a build NOW! LOL Just kidding. I DO like that idea though. Sounds freaking awesome!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Can you say "Next?"


I can say it, but can you build it? 



> That's TOO long! the cat is out the bag...you must entertain us with a build NOW! LOL Just kidding. I DO like that idea though. Sounds freaking awesome!


Lol the wife would kill me if I started a new boat, heck my current one isn't even broken in yet. Your Osprey is lookin killer though!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree that the hells bay biscayne is bad a**. It will pole better then a Vantage because it's 16'4" vs the Vantage at 19'3" but that will sacrifice ride. It all depends on preference. If I needed a do everything kind of boat it would be a vantage. More versatile IMO. But the truth is that to have ultimate versatility you need atleast 2 boats. A skiff, a 23 yellowfin, a 32 sea vee diesel, 70'+ custom sport fish, and a 200' yacht.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

27 foot Colombian powered by twin 200 Yamaha's I got to drive it I am hooked ! 65+ mph runs in Spit ...

Out of respect I will not post the video but go to my web site and look around ...

Noeettica.com ...


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I think I would go with the Hells Bay Neptune 
in the "skiff" category. I'm sure some will say
that it is a flats "boat", but I don't care... 
My boat pick would be the Young Gulfshore
20 Tunnel... A beauty! ( IMVHO )


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> I agree that the hells bay biscayne is bad a**. It will pole better then a Vantage because it's 16'4" vs the Vantage at 19'3" but that will sacrifice ride. It all depends on preference. If I needed a do everything kind of boat it would be a vantage. More versatile IMO. But the truth is that to have ultimate versatility you need atleast 2 boats. A skiff, a 23 yellowfin, a 32 sea vee diesel, 70'+ custom sport fish, and a 200' yacht.


True but from what I have heard from very reliable sources is that the Biscayne rides like a much bigger boat and is very dry as well! I like vantage, but I honestly think that they are both equally versatile just one will be more roomy than the other. And one will be easier to pole than the other. A good friend of mine has a Vantage and it's a nice boat and roomy. I wouldn't pole it all day but then again that's why they have trolling motors!


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Well I hope that I am building my dream boat as we speak . But if I where going to buy a skiff it would be the Biscayne . I had a chance to help build one while I still worked there and was able to fish one of the new ones for a half day . It was incredible ! You didnt have to slow down for anything and never got wet . Did I mention it was blowing 20 ?


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

What's the priceline for standard builds of Biscayne, Fury, and Vengeance skiffs?


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't know exactly. But I know you the Biscayne is at 45k the fury from Mid to High 20's on up. No clue on the Vengeance.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > I agree that the hells bay biscayne is bad a**. It will pole better then a Vantage because it's 16'4" vs the Vantage at 19'3" but that will sacrifice ride. It all depends on preference. If I needed a do everything kind of boat it would be a vantage. More versatile IMO. But the truth is that to have ultimate versatility you need atleast 2 boats. A skiff, a 23 yellowfin, a 32 sea vee diesel, 70'+ custom sport fish, and a 200' yacht.
> 
> 
> True but from what I have heard from very reliable sources is that the Biscayne rides like a much bigger boat and is very dry as well! I like vantage, but I honestly think that they are both equally versatile just one will be more roomy than the other. And one will be easier to pole than the other. A good friend of mine has a Vantage and it's a nice boat and roomy. I wouldn't pole it all day but then again that's why they have trolling motors!


I've also heard from reliable sources who charter out of one that it's impossible to pole all day, and surprisingly not as good a ride as expected. But that's not first hand knowledge. 

As for a dream boat, who wouldn't take a Hell's Bay?


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Toss up between two boats designated 17 Classics by their builders; either Willy or Dragonfly.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> The Vantage is a nice boat for sure. I wouldn't put a 90 on it though. My dream boat as of right now is... Hells Bay Biscayne that is the ultimate versatile skiff poles like NO OTHER boat I have ever poled. Agile as can be and light! Plus takes the rough water like a much bigger boat! That dream may become a reality later this year! Fingers crossed!


And your other quote:
* True but from what I have heard from very reliable sources is that the Biscayne rides like a much bigger boat and is very dry as well! I like vantage, but I honestly think that they are both equally versatile just one will be more roomy than the other. And one will be easier to pole than the other. A good friend of mine has a Vantage and it's a nice boat and roomy. I wouldn't pole it all day but then again that's why they have trolling motors!*


This sound a little contradictory.  Have you poled the HB Biscayne?  If you poled the boat, certainly you must have time at speed... Are you the "reliable" source, or are you speculating about the Biscayne?

I like HB, but I would not post "poles like a dream" and "from reliable sources, rides like a much bigger boat" unless you have in fact poled the boat!

There are not a ton of the re-designed Biscaynes on the water yet...  Who's Biscayne did you pole? Will Benson's?  I'm in the market for a tarpon skiff and may want to talk to your "reliable" source.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

One side of me says lake & bay, carbon kevlar hull, thin layup worked 3 liter promax..
The other says "new" challenger skiff, all epoxy, alexseal,carbon kevlar layup, teak with 20 layers of varnish everywhere


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well you said not to say this: But the skiff of my dreams IS the one I have. I waited a long time and got my Vantage with 115 Merc ProXs. Now all I need is for the next 8 months to scoot by so I can retire and go use the heck out of it.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> Well you said not to say this: But the skiff of my dreams IS the one I have. I waited a long time and got my Vantage with 115 Merc ProXs.  Now all I need is for the next 8 months to scoot by so I can retire and go use the heck out of it.


Damn.. I'm so jealous! How does it run with the 115? Have you seen the two tone deck they offer? It looks awesome!


----------



## Frank_Venable (Apr 15, 2012)

Chittums Islamorada 18 Legacy....


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> Well you said not to say this: But the skiff of my dreams IS the one I have. I waited a long time and got my Vantage with 115 Merc ProXs.  Now all I need is for the next 8 months to scoot by so I can retire and go use the heck out of it.


Lol I believe you 100% congrats on the new skiff and congrats on your retirement!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> > The Vantage is a nice boat for sure. I wouldn't put a 90 on it though. My dream boat as of right now is... Hells Bay Biscayne that is the ultimate versatile skiff poles like NO OTHER boat I have ever poled. Agile as can be and light! Plus takes the rough water like a much bigger boat! That dream may become a reality later this year! Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> And your other quote:
> ...


First off its not contradicting, And yes I have poled the NEW Biscayne the one that they have been doing demos on. I know a couple of people that I trust their word on how it rides. I will be going running it my self middle of this week. Supposed to blow 20 out of the east so I cant wait! 

A couple of the people that I have got the scoop from on the ride and IN NO WAY affiliated with Hells Bay and they loved it. Thats my thought process and I will confirm later this week. Like I stated both boats can be poled. But for someone like me that DOES NOT use a trolling motor that Biscayne is the clear winner! Good ride, dry, and poles amazing. The boat I have now is an INCREDIBLE poling boat. And I have been looking for something that poles like my current boat but can handle big water. Think I found it


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> > Well you said not to say this: But the skiff of my dreams IS the one I have. I waited a long time and got my Vantage with 115 Merc ProXs.  Now all I need is for the next 8 months to scoot by so I can retire and go use the heck out of it.
> 
> 
> Damn.. I'm so jealous! How does it run with the 115? Have you seen the two tone deck they offer? It looks awesome!


I think the 115 is the best motor for this boat. Good compromise between fuel ecconomy but enough power and speed. I have fished off of 3 Vantages. Mine, a guides with a 115 Yamaha, and Nate's with his 150 HO ETEC. Now Nate's ride is one fast skiff!

PS - Dave I also run a 1650 crestliner with a 35 Hyper Sport MB! Nice motors. You aren't too far from my winter home if you want to fish off a Vantage.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Have Rosco deliver his skiff to me.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Gladeskiff with Jetdrive


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

This is really dreaming........... A Custom Gheenoe Lo Tide in the 20 ft range.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Tom, I think someone already built it... 

http://www.boatingmag.com/gallery/photos/seminole-warrior


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

36' Yellowfin! Hey, you asked...


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

3 choices of mine if money and my job wasnt a factor.

suv 17

Conch27 with twin 300 xs's

hb whipray

in that order


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

The skiff of my dreams is the 1 that still hasn't been designed, floats in a heavy dew, runs 60mph with a 115, rides like a Carolina sport fisher. Now that's a dream skiff. 

That being said I really like the Chaos 16' and Yellow Fin 17'


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

> > Tom, I think someone already built it... Wink
> >
> > http://www.boatingmag.com/gallery/photos/seminole-warrior
> 
> ...


My dream skiff would be a simple ECC Caimen side console. No leather interior and wood trim, just simple. Signature 4 Power pole, Lowrance Elite 5, cast platform, trim tabs, Bob's Ultra hyd jack plate. You know........simple.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Tom, I think someone already built it...
> 
> http://www.boatingmag.com/gallery/photos/seminole-warrior


Exactly! I like the name too!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > Tom, I think someone already built it...
> >
> > http://www.boatingmag.com/gallery/photos/seminole-warrior
> 
> ...


And it already has the powerpole!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That mega-noe is sick!
Now that its a dream "boat" thread

My CC would have to be a 38 Fountain with quad 350 sci Vrods, 4 independent jackplates, blueprinted hull, worked/thinned lowers, 4 herring cleavers
90mph at .81 mpg dont sound to bad ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm with Creek...Chaos and Yellowfin but more in the 18/19 foot range.

Had the big sport fishers and the go fast - something to be said about not burning through 600 gallons every weekend.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I am partial to the skiff I am building. What I really want is a Bateau GT27 houseboat to tow it behind

Nate


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

New Water Stilt with a Yammie 70 with a raised center console and Lamivent system would be pretty sweet... It's one stretched out skiff though for sure
http://www.newwaterboatworks.com/page13/page14/page14.html


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Well I got to see what the Hells Bay Biscayne was all about today. I have had the pleasure of riding in many nice skiffs and own a very nice skiff my self. But this by far is the best all around performing skiff I have ever been in. That is all


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Tom, I think someone already built it...
> 
> http://www.boatingmag.com/gallery/photos/seminole-warrior


The guy that built that was SUPPOSED to go commercial about 5 years ago. Speaking of which...remember the big easy and the easy 18?
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1245724043

http://www.wayupstream.com/2009/06/micro-skiffs.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gVpY6_f2wI

That was another "similar" skiff that I used to drool over.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Well I got to see what the Hells Bay Biscayne was all about today. I have had the pleasure of riding in many nice skiffs and own a very nice skiff my self. But this by far is the best all around performing skiff I have ever been in. That is all



Can you elaborate? More specifically, why?


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

There are MANY different things that separate those boats for the rest. From materials to construction method. The boat feels SOLID while running, absolutely no shaking or rattle heard or felt while plowing through the solid 2' chop in the river. Boat is DRY as can be and poles like no other. If you want specific details call me!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

That's probably my dream skiff, but I doubt Ill every be able to afford one. I hear they are big money.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

They are expensive, but when you see what kind of attention and dedication goes into these boats you will understand where they get the price from.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

For me as far as a skiff, I choose the ECC Gladesman. Love the look of this boat and it's dual purpose of flats fishing/duck hunting. Wish I could find someone who wants to sale just the hull.


----------

